# Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro



## mmayr (23. Mai 2011)

*Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Hi Leute!

Meine erste News. Hoffe, ich mach hier nichts falsch.

Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, bietet Aldi (in Österreich Hofer) ab 30. 5. 2011 einen "High Performance PC" mit 2600K, SSD, GTX560, usw um 999€ an:
Hofer - Angebote ab Montag, 30.05.2011

Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Über Mainboard und Speicher ist nichts wirkliches herauszufinden. 

Mfg mmayr


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Schaut gar nicht mal schlecht aus!
Letzetns hatte das deutsche Aldi allerdings auch für einen PC mit 2500k und H67 Board geworben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Eine GTX 560 mit 1280MB Videoram gibts gar nicht, das gibt mir zu denken.
Dann steht wieder mal nichts zu Mainboard und Netzteil.


----------



## IconX (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Hört sich für nen Aldi-Pc nicht schlecht an, 2600k und Nvidia 560 sind ja gute Komponenten. Anstatt des Netzteils könnten sie auch direkt nen Tischfeuerwerk intigrieren, aber das kennt man ja bei Fertigpcs.


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

IconX schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich für nen Aldi-Pc nicht schlecht an, 2600k und Nvidia 560 sind ja gute Komponenten. Anstatt des Netzteils könnten sie auch direkt nen Tischfeuerwerk intigrieren, aber das kennt man ja bei Fertigpcs.



Also in dem Aldi Pc von nem Kumpel war ein MSI Board(Medion designed) und ein Fsp-NT. Ich finde das geht eigentlich.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Mir ist schon mein XFX Netzteil abgeraucht, jetz hab ich ein Corsair und hoffe es geht gut so, was da für ein Teil drin ist will ich gar nicht wissen ^^

Das Schlimme daran, man kanns nicht mal rausfinden, denn wen man die Seitenwand entfernt ist der Garantiekleber weg und ja toll, wer will schon keine Garantie auf einem Aldi PC 

Gibt mMn genügend günstige onlineshops. Aldi soll besser mal anständiges Essen verkaufen, statt sich mit Computern zu beschäftigen, die haben sowieso 0 Ahnung!


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Tja, ich hoffe niemand macht mehr den Fehler in meinem Freundeskreis. Nach 2 Gamingnotebooks bei einem und 1 Aldi PC (Prozessor nach 1 Tag kaputt, NoName NT, OEM MoBo, OEM GraKa ) habe ich sie erfolgreich umprogrammiert. Jetzt hängt aber einer an Alternate Komplettrechnern fest anstatt sich von mir beraten zu lassen 

Aber immerhin weiß man da was man hat und es gibt kein OEM Mist drin.


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Naja, will nicht wissen, was da für ein NT und Mainboard drin ist.

Außerdem: Core i7-2600K und nur eine GTX460-OC...äh...GTX560 ?!


----------



## MasterMystery (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

1000€ ist schon ein stolzer Preis wenn man denkt, dass wenn man selbst etwas billigere Teile nehmen würde, schon mit 850€ weg kommt! 
Und warum so einen guten Prozessor mit einer GTX560TI?


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Wo steht da GTX560 *Ti* ?!


----------



## tripod (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

liest sich ganz gut. wobei die dinger meist nicht so toll "auszubauen" sind.

gerade auch noch die medion.at seite durchsucht, aber da ist im supportbereich noch nichts zu finden vom bewrobenen "erazer".

gefunden hab ich aber noch diese seite: Medion Erazer X5300 D (MD 8891) High-Performance-PC bei Hofer (Aldi) » markensysteme.de
hier heisst es es käme ein msi-board zum einsatz, auch die grafikkarte soll angeblich von msi sein.
zum netzteil wird nur genannt es wäre ein 600w verbaut.


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

MasterMystery schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum so einen guten Prozessor mit einer GTX560TI?



Das ist halt die Aldi-Logik
Die haben auch mal ein Notebook verkauft und im Prospekt stand in etwa so was:
Cpu: Intel Core i3 2x2,1ghz Cache blabla und bei Arbeitsspeicher stand: Oeffnen sie  mehrere Anwendungen
Detail Info's zur Cpu die der Otto eh nicht versteht und dann sowas beim Ram

Edit:@Tripod das die Msi Boards verwenden han ich oben auch schonmal erwaehnt.


----------



## Stricherstrich (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Ich lache immerwieder drüber wie ******* Fertig Pc hersteller sind...GTX560 und 2600K harmonieren ja mal garnicht.


----------



## tripod (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



HAWX schrieb:


> ...
> Edit:@Tripod das die Msi Boards verwenden han ich oben auch schonmal erwaehnt.



richtig, da war ich grad am suchen/schreiben 
hat ein wenig gedauert


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Ist zwar schon recht lange her... Aber mein Bruder hat sich mal einen Aldi Gaming PC gekauft. Der war von der Leistung her ok aber das MB beispielsweise war irgend ne, speziell für Aldi abgewandelte, Version eines gängigen Mb´s. Das gab beim Aufrüsten Probleme... ebenso mit der Aldi eigenen TV Karte gabs Probleme.

Weiß nicht ob Aldi noch immer diese Praxis betreibt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



MasterMystery schrieb:


> Und warum so einen guten Prozessor mit einer GTX560TI?


 
Weil der gemeine Aldi-PC-Käufer nichts von PCs versteht. Da zählen nur hohe Zahlen.

Waaas!? 4.4GHz!  und 8 GB RAM!  Und eine Festplatte mit 6GB/s!! (Ja, da steht GB/s nicht Gb/s )


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



> Aldi soll besser mal anständiges Essen verkaufen, statt sich mit Computern zu beschäftigen


aldi verkauft bereits gutes essen, man muss es nur zuzubereiten wissen.
und wer selbiges mit computern kann, den schert es auch nicht wenn medion unsere aldis wieder und wieder rechner verkaufen lässt, die ihr geld zwar wert sind, aber trotzdem nichts taugen.


----------



## X Broster (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Per Klick auf 4,2 bzw. 4,4GHz klingt wirklich interessant.


----------



## cvzone (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine GTX 560 mit 1280MB Videoram gibts gar nicht, das gibt mir zu denken.
> Dann steht wieder mal nichts zu Mainboard und Netzteil.


 
Aldi halt, die Kaufen soviele Karten vom Hersteller, dass dann eben mal was neuen Gebaut wird, wenn es das noch nicht gibt. Sowas gab es ja in der Vergangenheit immer wieder.


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

@X Broster: ...Und der Prozessor ist umso schneller tot weil die Vcore vermutlich automatisch geregelt wird


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Aber vor allem das installierte Office ist unserer Zeit weit voraus: 


> Microsoft®
> Office Starter 20107



Edit: So ein Schwachsinn... Den Overclocking Button direkt neben den Ein-/Ausschalter einzubauen. Da bringen einem dann die 3 Jahre Garantie super viel, wenn man sie innerhalb von 1 Minute durch das Drücken dieses Knopfes verliert... Außerdem Schwachsinn: Auch im Video labert der Typ von 6GB/s und nicht 6Gbit/s... Zumal das ja nur der Tranfserstandard aber nicht Transfergeschwindigkeit ist. AUch dumm: Hot Swap Wechselrahmen auch im laufenden Betrieb. Perfekt für alternatives Betriebssystem. Ey wenn ich ein System am Laufen habe und dann die Festplatte rausziehe, dann geht auch das System aus...


----------



## Sebastian1980 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



X Broster schrieb:


> Per Klick auf 4,2 bzw. 4,4GHz klingt wirklich interessant.


vorher aber das fenster öffnen, nicht das die leistungsdruckwelle nirgendwo hin kann. obwohl, irgendwie müssen die günstigen preise für das rinderhack ja herkommen.


----------



## butter_milch (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Das Angebot ist schwach. Ein Komplett-System mit gleicher Leistung und ausgesuchten Komponenten gibt es schon für 800€ bei Alternate.

Und dann noch die GTX 560 (keine Ti) mit falscher VRAM-Angabe und eine CPU welche den Preis nur idiotisch in die Höhe treibt.

4,4GHz per Knopfdruck? Das System versagt spätestens nach 1096 Tagen.


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> vorher aber das fenster öffnen, nicht das die leistungsdruckwelle nirgendwo hin kann. obwohl, *irgendwie müssen die günstigen preise für das rinderhack ja herkommen*.


 
Geiler gehts nicht mehr!



butter_milch schrieb:


> Das Angebot ist schwach. Ein Komplett-System mit gleicher Leistung und ausgesuchten Komponenten gibt es schon für 800€ bei Alternate.
> 
> Und dann noch die GTX 560 (keine Ti) mit falscher VRAM-Angabe und eine CPU welche den Preis nur idiotisch in die Höhe treibt.
> 
> 4,4GHz per Knopfdruck? Das System versagt spätestens nach 731 Tagen.


 
Wenn ich über 900 Tage Garantie habe, ist mir das eigentlich wurscht!


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine GTX 560 mit 1280MB Videoram gibts gar nicht, das gibt mir zu denken.
> Dann steht wieder mal nichts zu Mainboard und Netzteil.


 
Das dachte ich mir auch.
Aber vor allem schickt mich dieser OC Button


----------



## butter_milch (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



mmayr schrieb:


> Wenn ich über 900 Tage Garantie habe, ist mir das eigentlich wurscht!


 
Meh, sind 3 Jahre Garantie, nicht 2 -.-


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Hab nochwas gefunden:
▪ High-End Mainboard

High-End MSI MS7667 Mainboard mit 2 PCIe (x16) für Grakfikkarten, 2 PCIe (x1) für Soundkarten, TV Tunerkarten usw. designed für Overclocking-Prozessoren und den SLI-Betrieb von Grafikkarten. Ausgelegt für maximale Performance und das optimale Zusammenspiel der Komponenten.

▪  Netzteil

600 W Netzteil- bietet Leistungsreserven für Erweiterungen.


Quelle:
MEDION® ERAZER® X5300 D (MD 8891)


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Was ist das denn für eine Murks OEM Grafikkarte?! Die hat 1 HDMI und 1 DVI-I Anschluß und 1280 MB Vram. 
Das Netzteil sieht in dem Blau aus wie irgendein Spielzeug-NT. Ist dem OEM-Hersteller anscheinend so peinlich, dass er nicht mal seinen Namen hinten drauf klebt...

Edit: Ein Hingucker mit seinem Inverted ATX ist es immerhin.  Ist aber wahrscheinlich nur Anzeichen dafür, dass an dem PC alle Teile Spezialanfertigungen sind, sodass man nicht aufrüsten kann.


----------



## sfc (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

So furchtbar ist das Angebot jetzt auch nicht. Im Vergleich mit anderen Komplettrechnern ist das eine solide Kombination. Mit der GTX560 ohne Ti kann man alles in maximalen Details spielen. Das war bei bisherigen Aldi-PCs nicht der fall. Dank starker CPU kann man dem PC später noch problemlos ne 760 verpassen und hätte lange was von dem Teil. Mit Windows und der langen Garantie ist der Rechner auch nicht total überteuert.


----------



## Clonemaster (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Also wirklich kaufen würd ich den so und so nicht, auch wenn es ein vielleicht nicht ganz so schlechtes Angebot ist..  rein aus Prinzip


----------



## DiZER (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

gutes angebot und auch gerade vor allem für die nicht freaks unter uns - eine investition wert.

für mich bastele ich schon seit über 10 jahren meine pc selber zusammen!

etwas anderes kommt für mich garnicht in frage, ganz egal wie gut das angebot auch sein mag, denn so individuell kanns nicht mal alternate


----------



## da_exe (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

viel zu teuer, OEM "Pruhtsch". Nie wieder Komplett-PCs. So ne Dinger sind nich mal was für 0185 Daus.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Das leidige Thema mit Aldi-PCs... mein Bekannter schwört auf Medion weil die haben so einen tollen Support und die Sachen sind ja wirklich toll und erst die Qualität 
Also sein erster hat eine Lautstärke an den Tag gebracht da dachte man er fördert Öl aus dem Keller. Beim Hochfahren konnte man nebenbei Duschen gehen und wie zugemüllt der Desktop mit Freeware und Shareware war, muss ich keinem sagen.

Ich halte von den dingern auch nichts. Zumal was nützt es mir, wenn dort wie jetzt ein Markenboard eingebaut ist, welches speziell für Medion angepaßt wurde? Das kann doch nur schief gehen. Allein gescheite Informationen dazu zu finden ist doch fast unmöglich. Und für den Preis kann man sich das auch selbst zusammen basteln und hat Gewissheit das alles was drin steckt, Hand und Fuß hat.


----------



## jackmanyen (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

das graka vieh ist fürn a.... irgent so eine gtx 560 die voll abgespeckt ist


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Lasst ja die Finger von Fertig-PC`s Lieber sich hier eine fette Gaming-Maschine zusammenstellen lassen und dabei noch Geld sparen

Gruß


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ist dem OEM-Hersteller anscheinend so peinlich, dass er nicht mal seinen Namen hinten drauf klebt...



Unsinn in dem Fall ist das wahrscheinlich sogar kein OEM, sondern ein liteRetail FSP, genauer gesagt wohl ein  FSP Everest sein das ist sogar semi passiv

FSP Fortron/Source Everest 85PLUS 600W ATX 2.3 (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

FSP baut die Netzteile zB. für die Marke Be Quiet!

Medion verwendet oft Marken OEM ware meist MSI Graka und Mobo,FSP NEtzteil .... ist bei anderen Herstellern wie HP, Acer,.... genauso.

diese PCs sind solider als manch PC vom angeblichen Profi  um die Ecke, wo ein grottiges MS-tech, LC-Power , Combat Power... in 5€ Gehäuse gequetscht wird.

Wenn ich mir das Angebot ansehe und mit dem letzten Aldi PCs vergleiche ist das gar nicht mal so übel, SSD, ordentliche CPU...


----------



## Nosferatu05 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Mag sein aber ich hatte mal mit meinem Laptop ein problem. Das ist ein Asus und wurde von Saturn "modifiziert" angeboten. Ich bin super zufrieden damit, aber wenn ich die Modellnummer im Netz eingebe, findet sich nicht viel brauchbares. Nim mal als Beispiel so Coverdesigns zum aufkleben. Tja, 1000 Asus Laptops aber mein Model ist nicht dabei. Will damit nur sagen, das man durch sowas auch schnell irgendwie zu einem Nieschennutzer wird und am Ende alleine dastehen kann. Wie gesagt ein Beispiel, das dann auch vielleicht mal bei bestimmten Updates auftreten kann, oder wenn man in den Laden geht und doch mal aufrüsten will. "Mainboard XXX? Ne sry kann ich nix mit anfangen. Kenne ich nicht"


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

ja dieses Problem ist häufig  von Aldi/Medion Laptops würde ich in 98% der Fälle auch abraten, selten gibt es aber auch brauchbares. 

Blöd & Geiz Markt ordern manchmal spezial Versionen, diese sind leicht modifiziert, leicht abgewandelte Konfig usw. 

bei deinem Laptop ist das aber eher unproblematisch die Basis ist meist gleich, einzig CPU, HDD... sind anders, man müsste nur das baugleiche Modell identifizieren. Was ist das Problem mit deinem NB?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

nee gar nichts weiter. Ging um mein Laufwerk das sich iwie von selbst repariert hat  Alles top damit. Das waren ja auch nur Beispiele. War mal auf so einer Coverseite durch ne Werbung. Dachte ich zum Spaß klickst du die mal an und guckst in der Vorschau wie das dann aussieht. Die frage ist nur, ob ich für 1000 Euro nicht auch ähnliche Komponenten (für MEINEN Bedarf zusammengestellt) günstiger bekomme und etwas weg lasse, was darin schon verbaut ist und ich nicht benötige. Man zahlt ja für alles darin. ob man es nutzt ist die andere Sache. Beim selber bauen erübrigt sich dieser Gedanke.


----------



## r|sen_ (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

und wenn man sich das teil selber baut, kommt man wahrscheinlich nochmal günstiger wech... xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Da ist wohl das neue Kellerkind GTX 560 drin welche die 460 ersetzt. Für den Preis bekäme man so ein System schon selbst gebaut. Mainboard soll ja das MSI MS-7667 sein, nur genaue Infos finde ich gerade nicht.


----------



## mmayr (24. Mai 2011)

Es gibt Menschen, die kaufen einen FertigPC und lassen den 5 Jahre wie er ist. Dann kaufen sie wieder bei Aldi. Genau für die finde ich das Angebot sehr gut.

Wie "selbsternannte" Profis kritisieren alles, wobei wir nicht mal wissen, welche Hardware verbaut ist. Nicht jeder will und kann selber schrauben?!?!?

Ich find das Angebot für Normaluser ausgesprochen gut. Werde die Kiste auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen!
Wenn ich für andere schraube bin ich für Garantiefälle und Service zuständig. Bei dem Angebot nicht!


----------



## Chakka_cor (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



mmayr schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen, die kaufen einen FertigPC und lassen den 5 Jahre wie er ist. Dann kaufen sie wieder bei Aldi. Genau für die finde ich das Angebot sehr gut.
> 
> Wie "selbsternannte" Profis kritisieren alles, wobei wir nicht mal wissen, welche Hardware verbaut ist. Nicht jeder will und kann selber schrauben?!?!?
> 
> ...



Ich kann Dir nur zustimmen, hab meiner besseren Hälfte auch einen Lapi von Aldi besorgt. Für das bissl Inet und schreiben mit Freunden ist der auch ausreichend. Ich persönlich hätte mir den nicht geholt aber auch nur weil ich andere Ansprüche habe.

Aber wie oben geschrieben, da kauft man sich halt alle paar Jahre einen neuen PC und muss nichts selber dran machen und bei dem Preis tuts nicht so weh.


----------



## alm0st (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme daran, man kanns nicht mal rausfinden, denn wen man die Seitenwand entfernt ist der Garantiekleber weg und ja toll, wer will schon keine Garantie auf einem Aldi PC


 
Das ist ürbrigends ein Irrglaube...

Beim besten Willen würde ich mir keinen Aldi PC für so viel Geld kaufen. Ein Aldi PC käme mir höchsten als Office PC ins Haus


----------



## kill_switch2 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

also ganz ehrlich... für 999€ stell ich mir selber einen PC zusammen der den in den schatten stellt... und nur mit dem Prozessor zu werben is a net gerade toll... eine GTX 560 mit 1280 MB gibt es definitiv nicht! die GTX 470/570 hat 1280... wahrscheinlich ham se einfach ne GT220 oder so umbenannt in GTX 560 xD kann ich mir schon vorstellen... xD


----------



## daDexter (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Wenn die Stückzahlen passen, fertigt in dem Fall wohl MSI natürlich auch ne GTX560 mit etwas mehr VRAM - kommt beim Aldi PC Käufer ja besser an


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Richtig, wenn ein grosser Anbieter kommt dann bauen die fast alles.


----------



## ReaCT (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



mmayr schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen, die kaufen einen FertigPC und lassen den 5 Jahre wie er ist. Dann kaufen sie wieder bei Aldi. Genau für die finde ich das Angebot sehr gut.
> 
> Wie "selbsternannte" Profis kritisieren alles, wobei wir nicht mal wissen, welche Hardware verbaut ist. Nicht jeder will und kann selber schrauben?!?!?
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Soll Medion, die garnichtmal so schlechte NT verbauen, den Preis auf ca. 850€ runtersetzten, damit den hier niemand günstiger zusammengebaut bekommt und damit sie nichts mehr selber verdienen? Irgenwer muss für zusammenbauen bezahlt werden + eigener Profit + Werbung + Garantie .

 Zudem glaube ich, dass der Medion hier mehr Spieleleistung hat, als von ca. 30 % der User, die auf dieses Thema geantwortet haben und er wohl auch eine schnellere SSD hat, als 80 % aus diesem Forum.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

da hier einige schreiben das man denn PC für 5€ zusammenstellen kann, habe ich mir mal die mühe gemacht bei HWversand einen ähnlichen zusammenzustellen 1013€ +Versand, leider musste ich eine 120GB SSD auswählen eine 64GB wäre etwas billiger


----------



## Chakka_cor (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Also ich hab mir vor zwei Jahren auch einen Medion geholt, damals war finanziell nicht mehr drinnen. Hätte ich mir von meinem Freund einen zusammenstllen lassen wäre ich bei meiner "Wunschausstattung damals zwischen 1500 und 2000 Euros gekommen.

Aber fürs zocken und Filmebearbeiten bin ich damit ganz zufrieden. Werd mir vieleicht irgendwann mal anderen Arbeitsspeicher holen und evtl. mal ne neuere Grafikkarte aber bis jetzt ist es mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## mmayr (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



poiu schrieb:


> da hier einige schreiben das man denn PC für 5€ zusammenstellen kann, habe ich mir mal die mühe gemacht bei HWversand einen ähnlichen zusammenzustellen 1013€ +Versand, leider musste ich eine 120GB SSD auswählen eine 64GB wäre etwas billiger


 
Netter Vergleich! 

@ReAct:
Ich hab mehr Spieleleistung!  Bei der SSD bin ich mir nicht so sicher! 
Edit: Geile Signatur!


----------



## widder0815 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Also bevor Leute sich im Schrott Markt und Saturn abzocken Lassen , dann doch lieber dieses System ...
Es ist sehr gut für diesen Preis , und Menschen die diese System anforderungen brauchen (Hobby Photo shop und Videobearbeitung + bisl Zocken des Enkelkindes) und sich eh immer Komplettrechner kaufen , ist der TipTop .


----------



## ReaCT (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



mmayr schrieb:


> Netter Vergleich!
> 
> @ReAct:
> Ich hab mehr Spieleleistung!  Bei der SSD bin ich mir nicht so sicher!
> Edit: Geile Signatur!


 
Meinst du jetzt mich oder R.e.A.c.T? Diese Verwechslungen . Abgesehen davon, gute News


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Wer ihn sich kauft sollte keinerlei Gedanken an Auf- bzw Umrüstung hegen, dann kann man damit leben. Ich persönlich würde trozdem nur eine sehr eingeschränkte Kaufempehlung für solche Systeme abgeben, aber das soll jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## mmayr (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt mich oder R.e.A.c.T? Diese Verwechslungen . Abgesehen davon, gute News


 
Danke!
Meinte schon dich!


----------



## MG42 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



poiu schrieb:


> da hier einige schreiben das man denn PC für 5€ zusammenstellen kann, habe ich mir mal die mühe gemacht bei HWversand einen ähnlichen zusammenzustellen 1013€ +Versand, leider musste ich eine 120GB SSD auswählen eine 64GB wäre etwas billiger


 
Kommt darauf an... Bei bestimmter (guter Hardware) kann man schon einiges sparen. Der Preisunterschied bei einigen Shops (im Preisvergleich) oder besser Preisspanne beträgt +- 60 € wahrscheinlich sogar mehr oder weniger... Wenn man sich nicht auf einen Shop beschränkt, kriegt man seine Wunschausstattung bestimmt um einiges billiger... Dein Beispiel mit Hardwareversand war ein wenig "einseitig". Klar, wenn man jedes Teil wg. ein paar Cent weniger bei dem anderen Shop kauft, ist man halt doch letzten Endes doch tuerer weggekommen. Das Optimum liegt ung. bei 3 Shops bei mir (Hardwareversand ist auch dabei, dann Mindfactory die beiden haben meist immer gute Preise, wie gesagt manch ein Shop erlässt auch ab nem gewissen Preis die Versand/Verpackungskosten, anderes Zeug evtl. über AmazonMarketplace,hab da Anfang letzten Jahres für n Appel und n Ei ne DVB Karte bekommen angeblich gebraucht, aber Originalverpackt, ungeöffnet soweit ich das beurteilen kann). Und wenns mal wirklich wo billiger ist, kann man ja mal nen Ausflug in die Stadt machen und das Schnäppchen holen... Wenn man sich den Preis für Versand etc. sparen kann, und nebenbei noch was erleben dabei ist viel spannender als langweilig beim nächsten Einkauf bei dem ganzen Gestalten  die da so im Aldi sind und de facto nur physisch aber nicht geistig arbeitend oder einkaufend durch den Laden zombiezieren sich so ein Stangen PC zu holen. Aber naja wers lieber ruhiger und schrottiger und langweiliger will... Also lieber die Augen offenhalten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Wann gibts beim Bäcker und Kiosk PCs ? Bestimmt sehr kompetente Leute in diesem Gebiet

Sicher super geregelte Garantieabwicklungen und Wartezeiten sind bestimmt toll.


----------



## Bruce112 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

die karte ist 560 gtx mit 1280mb speicher wenn aldi einkaufen geht dann in tonnen weise .

ich denke nvida hatt extra so ne karte mit 1280mb speicher rausgebracht


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> die karte ist 560 gtx mit 1280mb speicher wenn aldi einkaufen geht dann in tonnen weise .
> 
> ich denke nvida hatt extra so ne karte mit 1280mb speicher rausgebracht


 
Mag sein, aber wenn ich ein Auto kaufen will geh ich zu einer Marken-Garage und wenn ich ein Handy haben will gehe ich in den Swisscom Shop, wenn ich ein Brot will geh ich zum Bäcker, warum zum Teufel soll ich in den Aldi gehen um mir einen Computer zu kaufen

Hoffe nur dass es nicht genug dumme Menschen gibt die sowas noch unterstützen und richtige PC Shops untergehen lassen. Würd mich langsam nicht mehr wundern


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Naja...ich kenne aber auch keinen PC Shop in meiner Nähe(sind 3-4), welcher mir einen guten, sinnvollen PC, zu einem angemessenen Preis verkaufen könnte.
Die Diskussion hatte ich schon mehrmals.


----------



## Anxifer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

@poiu

Wie wäre es mit der OCZ Vertex 2 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ?
Sparst dir ein wenig Geld und kaum Unterschied


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



IconX schrieb:


> Hört sich für nen Aldi-Pc nicht schlecht an, 2600k und Nvidia 560 sind ja gute Komponenten. Anstatt des Netzteils könnten sie auch direkt nen Tischfeuerwerk intigrieren, aber das kennt man ja bei Fertigpcs.


 
Die Netzteile in den Fertig PCs von Medion, HP oder Dell sind eigentlich recht gut, kein billiger Schrott, wie man ihn in Rechnern von dubiosen Internet Händlern findet.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

wird der 2600k durch einen boxed Kühler am Leben erhalten? Dann sehe ich für 4,4 GHz auf Dauer schwarz


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



Forseti schrieb:


> wird der 2600k durch einen boxed Kühler am Leben erhalten? Dann sehe ich für 4,4 GHz auf Dauer schwarz


 
Ich glaube nicht das sie so dumm sind ein Produkt zu releasen, welches ein DAU innerhalb von Sekunden kaputtbekommt.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

So schlecht ist der boxed Kühler nicht, aber 70°C oder höher ist auf Dauer eher nicht gesund für die CPU.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

@AnxiferHW hatte ja nichts kleineres da, sollte ja nur ein Beispiel sein das der PC gar nicht so übel ist wie in einige machen, da hatte aldi D. schon deutlich schlechtere im Angebot. 

@quantenslipstream

oh ja was da für ein Crap verbaut wird   Gehäuse blech so dünn wie Papier Netzteile die nicht mal in der EU verbaut werden dürfen (ohne PFC) usw, Mainboards sowas billig usw.


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Hmmm wenn ich nur vom Overclocking lese bei dem Teil: Automatisch^^ Das schreit doch nach zu hoher Spannung^^

Sandy mit zu hoher Spannung => Tot... Kennen wir doch schon von den ganzen Meldungen in diversen Foren, das die sich den Sandy Overvoltet haben und dann das Teil tot ist^^

Und BTW: Die Seitenklappe darf man nicht öffnen?! Fail


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

wahrscheinlich sind es selektierte 2600k die alle mit maximal 1,3V@4,4GHz unter Last auskommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



poiu schrieb:


> oh ja was da für ein Crap verbaut wird   Gehäuse blech so dünn wie Papier Netzteile die nicht mal in der EU verbaut werden dürfen (ohne PFC) usw, Mainboards sowas billig usw.


 
Ich hab schon etliche Aldi Rechner gesehen und da war noch nie ein Schrott NT drin, da war immer das drin, was genau für das ausreichte, was verbaut war, ebenso das Brett, OEM Kram halt.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

ja quanti, ich bezog mich auch auf denn letzten teil deines Satzes 



> wie man ihn in Rechnern von dubiosen Internet Händlern findet.



solche PCs hab ich schon gesehen *kalter schauer über denn Rücken lauf*


----------



## jensi251 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Der ist doch eigentlich ganz gut.
Gibt es doch nichts zu meckern mit SSD und 8GB Ram geht der Preis doch fast in Ordnung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



poiu schrieb:


> solche PCs hab ich schon gesehen *kalter schauer über denn Rücken lauf*


 
Achso, das ist klar, aber dann hättest du den Satz auch gleich zitieren können, so musste ich extra deswegen noch ein paar Posts machen und du weißt ja, wie ungern ich poste.


----------



## mmayr (24. Mai 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm wenn ich nur vom Overclocking lese bei dem Teil: Automatisch^^ Das schreit doch nach zu hoher Spannung^^
> 
> Sandy mit zu hoher Spannung => Tot... Kennen wir doch schon von den ganzen Meldungen in diversen Foren, das die sich den Sandy Overvoltet haben und dann das Teil tot ist^^
> 
> Und BTW: Die Seitenklappe darf man nicht öffnen?! Fail



Dafür hab ich 3 Jahre Garantie. 
Wie lange hast du Garantie auf deine Komponenten? 
OC auf 4,4 GHz ohne Garantieverlust. Wo bitte gibt's das noch???? Nebenbei spart man sich die Probiererei.
Ich sag's gern nochmal: dieses Angebot ist für reinrassige User erstklassig! Nicht jeder will Teile in mehreren Shops bestellen, zusammenbauen, konfigurieren, installieren......
Für diesen Service zahlt man halt ein bisschen mehr als den blanken "Geizhals" Preis!
Komprende???


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



mmayr schrieb:


> OC auf 4,4 GHz ohne Garantieverlust. Wo bitte gibt's das noch????


 

hier zb .....klick ...oder ....klack 

Wobei beim zweiten doch die Graka gleich getauscht werden sollte .......aber man beachte die Garantielaufzeit und bedenke das da keine OEM Produkte drinstecken  

Aber ich vertrete auch die Meinung das das Aldi angebot für nicht so versierte PC User doch attraktiv ist und durchaus eine Überlegung wert ist.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Übertaktung auf 4,6 GHz mit 5 Jahre Garantie? Das wird bestimmt nicht jeder Chip 5 Jahre 24/7 aushalten
die 550Ti ist auch nicht das Wahre für einen Gaming PC mit einem 2600k


----------



## MG42 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Oh Mann   Nur mal angenommen, dann würde ich klick nehmen, die KlackCPU wird doch erst Recht von der 550 Ti ausgebremst...
Der 2,5k mit 6850 ist doch um Welten besser, aber trotzdem ist der ganze Rechner zu teuer. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wer sich so ein unnützes Teil besorgt hat.
Daher selber zusammen bauen, dann geht man mit dem Zeug besser um...


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

@Mg42
Auf welcher Welt lebst du ...meinst du OC und 5 Jahre Garantie sind umsonst 

Klar kannst du dir so ein Sys selber billiger bauen und übertakten .....nur hast du dann gar keine Garantie mehr


----------



## XE85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Overclocking Button bei einem Medion Rechner, also ob das gut geht .... 



Forseti schrieb:


> wird der 2600k durch einen boxed Kühler am Leben erhalten? Dann sehe ich für 4,4 GHz auf Dauer schwarz



der 2600k hat den Trumkühler als Boxed Kühler der auch beim 9x0X dabei ist, sollte also in dieser Hinsicht kein Problem sein

mfg


----------



## MG42 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

@True Monkey
Ich sagte das Komplettsystem ist mir zu teuer, auf die garantierte Übertaktung kann ich in dem Fall verzichten... Der Prozessor (ob 2.5k oder 2.6k völlig wayne) würde für meine Ansprüche mehr als genug Leistung bereithalten. Ich spiele so von 0h - 6h (wobei 2,5 am realistischten sind) am Tag, und das unregelmäßig, noch dazu käme ein Teil meiner Favoriten mit starker Unter- Taktung(+Spannung) aus und wenn ich mal Lust auf ein l_astigeres_ Spiel habe würde der Standardtakt reichen und für den Normales Arbeiten, Surfen, den ein oder anderen Film sind 4,6 einfach zu übertrieben. Und wenn ichs dann bräuchte, dann kann man ja immer noch übertakten, trotzdem für den Preis müsste mindestens eine 6850 drin sein  welcher Vollpfosten kombiniert eine CPU die fast 5GHz knackt mit einer so einer limitierenden Graphikklatsche??? Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn! Mindestens eine 460/560 Ti oder 6950/6970 wären da angebrachter!!!! Aber Nein, das muss ich hier ja nicht weiter ausführen... Was Sinn oder Nicht-Sinn macht.  Vor allem wenn da mit "Gamer-PC" geworben wird, was meiner Meinung nach in dieser Konfig wohl eher auf Deppenfang angewiesen ist.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



XE85 schrieb:


> Overclocking Button bei einem Medion Rechner, also ob das gut geht ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich habe auch einen 2600k und der boxed Kühler wirkt laut und nicht besonders leistungsfähig.


----------



## XE85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

über die Lautstärke lässt sich natürlich diskutieren, Fakt ist aber das er für mindestens 130Watt TDP ausgelegt ist, also von der Temperatur ist es wohl eher kein Problem

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

@Mg42

Dir ist aber auch klar das du nicht das maß aller Dinge bist oder 

So wie du deine Prioritäten setzt setzten andere ihre anders und wenn du dir mal die links genau anschaust wirst du merken das man dort einzelne Komponenten beliebig austauschen kann und so jeder die Graka da reinhaben kann die er will und zahlen kann.


----------



## fidelio (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

das ist drin:
i7 2600k
windows 7 64 bit
overclock button autoübertaktung auf 4,4 ghz
msi gtx 560
64 gb ssd
usb 3.0
1 tb festplatte
msi ms7667mobo
2 pcie x16 sli
hdmi und esata
600w netzteil
dvd/cd brenner
multikartenleser
8 gb ddr3 ram


----------



## Star_KillA (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



fidelio schrieb:


> das ist drin:
> i7 2600k
> windows 7 64 bit
> overclock button autoübertaktung auf 4,4 ghz
> ...


Ein kranker Käufer ^^


----------



## mmayr (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



XE85 schrieb:


> Overclocking Button bei einem Medion Rechner, also ob das gut geht ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich hab den 2600K. Der Boxed Kühler ist definitv kein Turm. Ist der ganz normale übliche "Boxed Crap"


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

ein Turm ist auch nur Definitionssache  Je nach Blickwinkel könnte ein 1mm hoher Metallsplitter auf dem Heatspreader auch als Turm durchgehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



MG42 schrieb:


> Oh Mann   Nur mal angenommen, dann würde ich klick nehmen, die KlackCPU wird doch erst Recht von der 550 Ti ausgebremst...
> Der 2,5k mit 6850 ist doch um Welten besser, aber trotzdem ist der ganze Rechner zu teuer. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wer sich so ein unnützes Teil besorgt hat.
> Daher selber zusammen bauen, dann geht man mit dem Zeug besser um...


 
Wüsste nicht das ne 6850 besser sein sollte als ne 6850...ich weiß nicht wo du auf einmal mit der 550Ti herkommst


----------



## JBX (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für den Preis bekäme man so ein System schon selbst gebaut. Mainboard soll ja das MSI MS-7667 sein, nur genaue Infos finde ich gerade nicht.


 
Und kriegt man bei Selbstbau-Rechnern 3 Jahre Garantie und Service bei dem Alles aus einer Hand ist? Nein... So Dinge wie Support finanzieren sich nicht von selbst. Und bei Menschen die sich nicht allzusehr um den "Inhalt" ihres PCs scheren braucht um so mehr davon wenn etwas nicht mehr ordentlich läuft. Also hört mal auf hier rumzumurren. Nicht jeder ist PC-Gott 

Zu der Hardware: Nicht jeder rüstet auf von daher ist das Argument mit Inkompatibilität hinfällig. Qualitativ ist die Kiste sicher besser als ein PC vom PC-Laden. Medion setzt wenigstens auf ordentliche OEM-Hardware im Gegensatz zum PC-Laden um die Ecke der ein krasses NoName-Power Netzteil mit 40A auf der 3,3V Schiene verbaut (ist natürlich nicht immer so, aber ich habs bereits paar mal gesehen )

Der Video-RAM ergibt sich womöglich durch Turbocache oder sowas.


----------



## MG42 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht das ne 6850 besser sein sollte als ne 6850...ich weiß nicht wo du auf einmal mit der 550Ti herkommst


 
Schnell schreiben und dann nicht mehr drüberschauen, denk dir das TI weg, dann stimmts...


----------



## Cartier (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

Also mit den Medion Teilen hab ich in meiner Arbeitswelt immer nur Probleme gehabt......  

Die Mainboards warn qualitativ sehr schlecht. Neue Hardware Biosupdates Treiberfindung nach Jahren oftmals schwere Aufgaben. 

Ich würd abraten diese Modelle zu kaufen außer man hatt Ahnung von der Materie....


----------



## Lorin (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*

einen Core i7 2600k mit einer GTX560 (ohne Ti) zu kombinieren ist irgendwie merkwürdig. Da ist der i7 (speziell mit der beschriebenen übertaktung) ja völlig unterfordert. Andererseits bietet Aldi (zumindest in Deutschland) ja passend dazu eh immer nur einen 20'' 16:9 monitor mit 1600x900 Auflösung an. Da reicht die GTX560 dicke. Kann man sich aber auch das Geld für den i7 sparen und sich sonstwo eine Kombi auf i5-2400 und GTX560 für weniger Geld holen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Die Rückkehr des Turbo-Buttons  Das Ding muss doch mit OC und unter Last ohrenbetäubenden Lärm machen - wer will sich so ein Ding freiwillig in die Wohnung stellen?

Für Leute, die sich mit PC's auskennen und sich nicht scheuen selber zu basteln, ist das Angebot einfach nur Schrott. Andererseits für Anfänger oder Leute die sich sowieso nicht für das Innenleben eines PC's interessieren, ist es ein akzeptabler Deal. Trotzdem frage ich mich, wer bei Medion darüber entscheidet, was da für Hardware zusammengestellt wird - die Technik-Abteilung oder das Marketing... Es gab wirklich noch nie einen PC von Medion wo mal annähernd eine gute Balance zwischen CPU und GPU zustande kam.

Hier bekommt man noch ein paar Details zum PC (u.a. bei "Design")

- gedrehtes Mainboard
- blaues Netzteil (wäre typisch für FSP)
- 120mm Lüfter am Heck (sieht sogar entkoppelt aus)


----------



## chiller93 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Am besten gefällt mir immer noch das Wort "hochleistungs" [ Hier beliebiges Produkt einfügen ].

Bei denen ist wirklich alles Hochleistung. Laut Video zum Beispiel das Headset, die Maus, und auch die Tastatur 

lg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



JBX schrieb:


> Und kriegt man bei Selbstbau-Rechnern 3 Jahre Garantie und Service bei dem Alles aus einer Hand ist? Nein... So Dinge wie Support finanzieren sich nicht von selbst. Und bei Menschen die sich nicht allzusehr um den "Inhalt" ihres PCs scheren braucht um so mehr davon wenn etwas nicht mehr ordentlich läuft. Also hört mal auf hier rumzumurren. Nicht jeder ist PC-Gott
> 
> Zu der Hardware: Nicht jeder rüstet auf von daher ist das Argument mit Inkompatibilität hinfällig. Qualitativ ist die Kiste sicher besser als ein PC vom PC-Laden. Medion setzt wenigstens auf ordentliche OEM-Hardware im Gegensatz zum PC-Laden um die Ecke der ein krasses NoName-Power Netzteil mit 40A auf der 3,3V Schiene verbaut (ist natürlich nicht immer so, aber ich habs bereits paar mal gesehen )
> 
> Der Video-RAM ergibt sich womöglich durch Turbocache oder sowas.


 

Also bei meinem Computer hat das meiste über 3 Jahre Garantie, das Netzteil von Corsair z.B hat 5 Jahre Garantie
Mal ehrlich, wenn nicht mal HP oder ASUS einen anständigen Support zu stande bringen, was erwartest du dann von Aldi? Meinst du eine Kassiererin testet die Hardware aus?

Einen privaten PC-Laden um die Ecke kannst du auch nicht mit führenden Hardwarehäusern vergleichen wie Digitec.ch..

Jeder normal denkende Mensch kauft keinen PC im Aldi, sonst hat er nämlich einen an der Rübe

Zum Grafikkartenspeicher, ergibt sich wohl aus dem Zusammenrechnen des Onboard Grafikspeichers (sofern einer vorhanden ist) CrossfireX nennt man das.


----------



## rAveN_13 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Ich finde das Angebot relativ gut. Ok die CPU u. GPU passen nicht so sehr zusammen. HW Angaben fehlen. Aber der PC ist spieletauglich und man muss ihn nur noch anschließen. In einem HW Forum wo die Leute ihr Zeug selber bauen u. Preis/Leistung kennen wird ein solches Angebot natürlich auseinander genommen. Mein Fazit: P/L des PCs gut.


----------



## Amigo (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Kein USB 3.0 dabei... wieso hab ich das erwartet... naja sicher in nem halben Jahr beim nächsten... 

Würde Medion nicht immer ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen und ein bisschen mehr "Standardkram" verbauen oder wenigstens das Bios der Boards nicht verstümmeln... dann wärs ne Überlegung für ne Empfehlung an schraubfaule Leute, aber so... NO WAY!


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

@Amigo USB 3.0 ist dabei... Steht auch noch richtig fett auf der Seite direkt neben dem OC-Feature...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Nehmen wir an , es ist eine no name 560 ( ohne Ti ) .... dann passt das überhaupt nicht zum Hammerprozessor. Und so ne Mini SSD .... da passt echt nur das nötigste drauf ....


Nööööööööööööööööö. Scheiss Zusammenstellung.

Und 1000€ ist ja auch nicht gerade billig .... die 1000€ würd ich nehmen , nochmal 200-300 drauf legen und dann mir n echt Hammer PC Zusammenstellen.

( Mind. GTX 570 , 128er SSD , Markennetzteil  usw .... )



Edit : Wooot ? Ich glaube ich hab mich vertan mit dem Speicher ( schon geändert ) . Kann doch sein dass das stimmt. Es gibt sogar welche mit 2GB Ram ? Aber im Grunde egal. Für Full HD ist das schon am Limit. Da bringt der 2600k auch nix. Hätte auch n 2500k sein können. Und das Geld lieber in eine gtx 570. ( Besser meiner Meinung nach ) Und ne grössere SSD.


----------



## ReaCT (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an , es ist eine no name 560 ( ohne Ti ) .... dann passt das überhaupt nicht zum Hammerprozessor. Und so ne Mini SSD .... da passt echt nur das nötigste drauf ....
> 
> 
> Nööööööööööööööööö. Scheiss Zusammenstellung.
> ...



1. Niemand wird gezwungen den PC zu kaufen. Wer will kann sich halt auch beim Blödianmarkt oder $aturn versorgen. 
2. Was glaubst du was der Käuder zuerst sieht? Genau 4,4 GhZ x 4
3. Medion verbaut meistens NT von FSP, die nicht billig sind. Viele die du unter einer Marke kennst, labeln ihre z.T. von FSP (BeQuit z.B.)
4. Nun nicht jeder kann einfach so 200-300€ drauflegen und sich noch nen besseren holen. Im Mediamrkt gibts dafür auch vielleicht einen mit einer GTX 550 Ti und gigantischen 3 Gib VRAM 
5. Eine GTX 560 wird für jeden Otto reichen. Die Sims und WoW sind ja nicht sehr grafiklastig. Und wenn man tatsächlich nen Full HD Monitor hat und der Käufer Crysis spielt, dann wird die Grafik auch nicht extrem Schlecht aussehen. Eine GTX 460 reicht ja für 1680x1050 in Crysis ohne AA/AF für hohe bis max. Details!
6. Wer braucht ne größere SSD, wenn man eh nur WIndows drauf hat? WoW nützt mir viel wenn ich nicht einmal pro Stunde in einem Spiel ne Textur aufklappen sehe... 

MFG


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Heute in der Zeitung dabei gewesen: Die neueste Saturnwerbung 

-i7 2600k (Unten drunter steht noch "der zweiten Generation"  Seit wann gibts vom 2600k zwei Revisionen? Seeehr schwammig ausgedrückt)
-Nvidia GT440 (!!) mit 3GB VRAM (!!!)
-2TB HDD
-8GB RAM

Man sieht, es geht schlimmer


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

und trotzdem wird es Leute geben die zuschlagen


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Wie viel sollte denn die "Hammerkiste" vom Saturn kosten?


----------



## ~3χT@~ (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

nach kurzem googlen hab ich ihn glaube ich gefunden:
Produkt: PROF. I72000/7731
                          Processor:  Intel Core i7-2600                         

                                                                    Arbeitspeicher:  8192 MB                                                Grafik:  nVidia GT 440 mit 1,5gb vram                        Speicherkapazität:  2000 GB                        
Preis: 829€

Noch besser finde ich den: 

Produkt: ASPIRE X 3960 PT.SFFE2.027 I7-2600/4GB/1TB

Processor:  Intel Core i7-2600 
                                                                         Arbeitspeicher:  4096 MB
                                                 Grafik:  nVidia GeForce GT 435 mit 2gb vram
Speicherkapazität:  1000 GB
für 849€

schon tolle angebote


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Ich glaube ich muss sofort zu Saturn, meine GTX580 hat nur lächerliche 1,5gb. ich brauche auch 2 gb


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Die kaufen den Müll der Hersteller rein welche gerade noch knapp beim Test durchgegangen sind schmeissen die Kartonboards in ein billiges Gehäuse und verkaufens dann auf dem billigen Tisch im billigen Supermarkt für einen billigen Preis. Kurz gesagt: Billig, aber für die Menschen die im Supermarkt auf die Idee kommen einen Computer zu kaufen reichts allemal


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Wie viel sollte denn die "Hammerkiste" vom Saturn kosten?


 
Inzwischen ist das Prospekt zwar in der Altpapiertonne gelandet aber es waren glaube ich 879€.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*



ReaCT schrieb:


> 4. Nun nicht jeder kann einfach so 200-300€ drauflegen und sich noch nen besseren holen.
> 6. Wer braucht ne größere SSD, wenn man eh nur WIndows drauf hat?
> MFG


 
Zu 4. : Wer 1000€ ausgeben kann, kann auch 1200 ausgeben und hat dann passende hardware. Oder eben nur 800€ und hat dann auch passende Hardware , aber 2600K und ne GTX 560 ? Passt nicht.

zu 6. Wer hat denn nur windoof auf der SSD ? Wenn man schon ne SSD einbaut , will man doch auch in anderen Programmen/Spielen die Vorteile nutzen !? 

Naja .... vielleicht gibt´s auch welche , die nur Win7 drauf packen und denen es egal ist dass Ihre CPU overpowered ( Geld rausgeschmissen ) für die Grafikkarte ist.

ALso ich würde entweder mehr ausgeben und die passende Graka/SSD haben , oder weniger ausgeben und die passende CPU(2500K ?)/und evtl. gar keine SSD haben. = Geld gespart und das System passt zusammen.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist das Prospekt zwar in der Altpapiertonne gelandet aber es waren glaube ich 879€.



Top! 

Hab heute selber noch ein Prospekt von Saturn in der Zeitung gehabt:

i3-2100 3,1 GHz
6GB RAM (keine genaueren Angaben)
Nvidia GT405 1024 MB DDR3
1 TB HDD
Win7 HP 64bit
499€

i7-2600 3,4 GHz
4GB RAM (keine genaueren Angaben)
Nvidia GT435 2048 MB DDR3
1 TB HDD
Win7 HP 64bit
699€

 i7-2600 3,4 GHz
8GB RAM (keine genaueren Angaben)
Nvidia GT440 3072MB
2 TB HDD
Win7 HP 64bit
899€


Da möchte man doch glatt alle 3 mitnehmen


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

und nachher meckern die Leute wieder rum, weil Spiel xyz nicht flüssig auf ihrem neuen Rechner läuft


----------



## Lorin (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Wenn schon Fertig-PC dann kauft man sich doch lieber einen der PCGH-PCs für 999€ bei alternate. Da weiss man wenigstens dass  Markenhardware drin ist und die Komponenten einigermaßen aufeinander abgestimmt sind.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

die Leute die bei Saturn und Media Markt kaufen, kennen PCGH aber eher nicht


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Ja, alles andere ist dieser Noname Billigschrott


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999€*



MasterMystery schrieb:


> 1000€ ist schon ein stolzer Preis wenn man denkt, dass wenn man selbst etwas billigere Teile nehmen würde, schon mit 850€ weg kommt!
> Und warum so einen guten Prozessor mit einer GTX560TI?


 
Finde die 999, Dr. Bakterius würde verlauten: Taler auch zuviel des Guten. Besser man baut sich sein Gaming-Monster selbst zusammen und sucht sich u.a. gleich ein schickeres Gehäuse dafür aus. (Prozessorwahl passt eigentlich schon zur Ti...)


----------



## mmayr (25. Mai 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde die 999, Dr. Bakterius würde verlauten: Taler auch zuviel des Guten. Besser man baut sich sein Gaming-Monster selbst zusammen und sucht sich u.a. gleich ein schickeres Gehäuse dafür aus. (Prozessorwahl passt eigentlich schon zur Ti...)



Lol, ein Hoch auf Bakterius! Ich liebe seine Taler!!!


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Am geilsten fand ich eigentlich immer die Systeme mit verdammt viel Ram aber nur 32bit OS


----------



## Trepok (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Mir kommt jedes Mal das Grauen, wenn ich eine Aldi-PC-Werbung hier oder in einem Flyer lese. 

Das is reiner Elektronik-Schrott ab Werk.
Hatte selber anno 2004 kurz einen Microstar alias Medion-Rechner von Saturn gekauft, das teuerste was die damals hatten.
Arbeiten auf dem Desktop war ok, aber beim 1. Mal zocken hatte ich Kästchen-Diagonalen auf dem Screen und das danach auch noch bei anderen Anwendungen.
Also nur Rennerei gehabt, am Ende war die Grafikkarte defekt und die Saturn Mitarbeiter haben mal wieder ihre Unfähigkeit unter Beweis gestellt.
Dachten, sie könnten eine Graka aus ihren Regalen nehmen und die damit ersetzen, ham se dann aber doch mitbekommen, das man OEM-Müll nicht mit Retail tauschen kann. 
Irgendwie hatte ich keine Lust den ganzen Rechner zu tauschen und hab ihn samt dem 19" Röhrenmonitor (keine Ahnung, was mich dazu getrieben hat, sowas zu kaufen) zurückgebracht.
Saturn Mitarbeiter war natürlich sehr unfreundlich weil ich den teuren, guten Rechner ja so mistig verpackt hätte, war aber nicht so. 
Wer bekommt schon alle Kabel und Teile genauso wieder in die Verpackung wie im Werk??? 

Am Ende hatte ich mein Geld wieder und hab mir in nem lokalen PC-Laden einen zuammenbasteln lassen. 
Und der läuft heute immer noch und ohne Kästchen-Diagonalen. 

Einmal Medion und nie wieder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Man muss halt wissen was mit der Kiste angestellt wird. Ich persönlich mag OEM Kartons auch nicht wirklich. Eine bessere Karte hätte sicherlich für ein besseres Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis gesorgt. Einziger Vorteil dort wäre das schon vorinstallierte Windows. Es gibt halt genug Leute die sich mit Hardware nicht großartig auseinander setzen und auch keine Vergleiche anstellen und der Werbung zuviel glauben schenken. Da sind aber teilweise die Blödmarkt - Modelle doch schlimmer, da hört der Support an der Kasse auf nachdem man seine blutig gescheffelten Taler der Kassentante in die Hand drückt.


----------



## fuSi0n (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hofer/Aldi führt High-End-PC mit 2600K im Sortiment um 999 Euro*

Da iat ja nichtmal das P/L gut.Wahrscheinlich SSd mit Uralt-COntroller der 1. Generation mit allen Kinderkrankheiten. Dazu falsches OS für 8 GB, zu kleine Graka für den Prozessor. Dazu die üblisch beschissenen HDDs, Lüfter, Kühler, Netzteil MB.


----------

